# Advice Required - Fitness Instructor/normal job



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

Im wanting abit of advice if possible please

Im seriously thinking of becoming a fitness instructor. Its something ive always wanted to be and something i now am aiming to be. Ive been looking online for weeks and today am going to ring up about booking a course. Fitness is my interest. The only thing is i think i'll be taking a massive paycut. At the moment i work in insurance and i HATE my job. The only thing is it will probs be alot better money than being a fitness instructor. I earn just over 24k a year at the moment but my job is very boring which holds ALOT of stress. The only pleasure i get is being able to come online

So.................First question, does anyone know how much the average fitness instructor would earn as a newbie?

Also, do people think im doing the right thing in leaving a job what pays ok but literally cant stand to a job i'll really enjoy but pay less???


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Imo happyness comes first. So long as you earn enough money to live and you are happy thats what counts. I enjoy my job. Pay is not to bad so im happy


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

its a really hard question mate...

Id personally love a life in fitness and enjoying what i do and really taking part in it in a huge way. Ive realized its something that really interests me and has become a passion...

BUT.. without disclosing my wage... Its... well its good would be an understatement BUT same as you its alot of stress, alot of hours and really gets me down some times.. And ive thought the same thing as you.. But i phsyically couldnt do it as i couldnt start to afford my bills on wage of average instructor...

Now if you become one to the rich and famous or get your own gym that be a different story 

You gotta decide. Money or job enjoyment?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea I knew a guy on 200k a year hated his job and wanted to drop down to a 20k a year job and be happy. He stayed with his current job because of the money. But was still very unhappy and it effected his rl etc


----------



## acsmyth (Apr 27, 2008)

I too am looking at getting a few qualifications this year in fitness. Have no idea what most gyms look for though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

As a normal fitness instructor round my way (Beds/Herts/Bucks) salary is between 12-15k. I am a qualified fitness instructor and personal trainer and worked as both for a while. I enjoyed it, but like you I took a big pay cut at the time and I ended up even more unhappy as I was broke. Not being able to afford nice holidays, clothes etc got to me, so I went back to a boring but well paid office job. I would say do the course, try it and see how you get on. Best of luck mate


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> As a normal fitness instructor round my way (Beds/Herts/Bucks) salary is between 12-15k. I am a qualified fitness instructor and personal trainer and worked as both for a while. I enjoyed it, but like you I took a big pay cut at the time and I ended up even more unhappy as I was broke. Not being able to afford nice holidays, clothes etc got to me, so I went back to a boring but well paid office job. I would say do the course, try it and see how you get on. Best of luck mate


Yeah mate i get ya. After reading up and speaking to someone about a course i think im still going to do the course to have under my belt but stick at the job i have, maybe do personal training as a part-time job. How much did your course set you back, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

hola mate

a fitness instructor makes about 12-15k a year on salary. you can earn approx 2-4k extra personal training.

Its not a job to aspire to but a step along the way to group fitness leader, group fitness manager, gym manager, personal trainer manager, course director etc which earn a lot more.

the job satisfaction is there depending on what you want to do/ pt special populations, run sports development project / teach your own classes for 25 squid an hour etc, but all in all, fitness instructor is the first step, not the last as you'll find yourself doing pool tests, inductions and a **** load of cleaning.

local gyms run modern apprenticships that would get you qualified up to level 2 and most companies will pay for your courses up to level 3 so first port of call is tere.

then, if you cant find any (in high demand) check with your local colleges who run ymca approved level 2 and 3 courses. As they are an 'educational facility' courses are heavily subsidised and you can save almost half your money.

if youu cant find any there then go with Focus Training, YMCA or Drummond Training. They are the only ones of worth. The mot people I've rejected and fired came from Premier or N Fitness. They will get you qualified to high professional standards in a reletively short space of time.

If you are intelligent and hard working, your level 2 and three will seema piece of ****..THEN...you start with the hard work of studying and getting qualified foradditional stuff. Not blowing my own horn but here's a list any decent pt should have, keep in mind it took me a year of solid hard work and study to get these and use them (not counting my degree);

YMCA Level 2 Personal Trainer

YMCA Level 3 Advanced Personal Trainer

YMCA GP Referral

CYMCA Level 3 Training in Different Environment

CYMCA Level 3 Nutrition and Weight Management

CYMCA Level 3 Lifestyle and Fitness Assessment

CYMCA Level 3 Business and Marketing

Sport Psychology Diploma

Life Fitness Spinning Instructor

LOcal Council Walk Leader

EKI Kettlebell Instructor

BTS Team Combat Instructor

BTS Team Energy Instructor

Again, the point I'm trying to hammer home is that fitness instructor/level2/level 3 is the very bottom rung of the ladder.


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

a few years ago my wife decided to pack her job in, was a high paying positionin the city, to work in a gym and do some personal training on the side. She thought this would be the perfect move for her and I agreed to cover the pay cut.

It was fine at first but after about 3 months she hated it....especially the parts she had not thought about beforehand like cleaning all the equipment, a lot of free hanging around time, less mentally taxing. She ended up back in her old job, happier and wiser for the experience.

My advice is to go ahead and give it a try if you can afford to but give it LOTS of thought first and even offer to work a weekend for free somewhere to get a feel for it.


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd be carful about packing your job in at the moment mate. if your job is fairly secure then maybe you should stick with it in the current economy. a lot of folks are losing jobs at the minute. That might have a knock on effect more in the training industry than insurance industry, I mean if your broke, what would you be more likely to do? - pay insurance or go to the gym/personal trainer.

It seems like you need to become a celebrity trainer by the wages the other guys have stated to make good money. Like than Gunter bloke from America.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gotta be honest with you ironball, with the alleged 'crunch' and all, not felt it yet in the gyms, i made £1000 last week off two new clients and our retention rate is at 82% with 15 more joiners over target.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I worked in insurance. I was close to breakdown so decided fcuk it, get quialified as a PT because people had been telling me for years I should be a PT.

Long story short, did it, got a good insight in the industry & now own probably the best independent club in the North & the whole process took only 2-3 years. The initial step to instructor level may not be that lucrative, but look at the long term bigger picture.

You'll never know where life could take you unless you take a chance on occasion. I speak from very recent experience.


----------



## l154 (Jan 7, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> hola mate
> 
> a fitness instructor makes about 12-15k a year on salary. you can earn approx 2-4k extra personal training.
> 
> ...


hi

please can you tell me about the people from Premier. I' was looking to do a course with them very soon. I found that they're a really expensive but come across most professional, but-there has to be a flaw somewhere right?


----------

